# disabling the TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitor System)



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I recently changed my tires with winter tires on different rims with no TPMS, how do I completely disable the TPMS as it is so annoying and disturbing while driving? Thx.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

TPMS was made a mandated safety feature in the United States in 2008. You can't totally disable the system so there are no warning lights or error messages.

You can however install tires pressure sensors in your new rims, program then, maintain good tires that don't leak, and are at or above the proper pressure so you only get a light on start up.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Black electrical tape.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

pacolino said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I recently changed my tires with winter tires on different rims with no TPMS, how do I completely disable the TPMS as it is so annoying and disturbing while driving? Thx.


Youtube has a lot of suggestions on this...
It can be turned off programmaticly, but since there is no GM equivalent to ForScan, it's prohibility expensive. The videos you will find involve programming new cheap generic sensors and placing then in a pressurized PVC container, which you keep in the car.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Booger said:


> The videos you will find involve programming new cheap generic sensors and *placing then in a pressurized PVC container*, which you keep in the car.


Why not just place them in the wheel where they normally go and have the system work like it's supposed to? Seems a lot simpler than cobbling together PCV containers.


----------

